

Make your own Beat Box songs only using drag and drop - fedxc
http://www.incredibox.com
Here are 3 songs I made:<p>http://www.incredibox.com/en/#/?music=4FAD52CD8EA23
http://www.incredibox.com/en/#/?music=4FAD3079C45AD
http://www.incredibox.com/en/#/?music=4FAD1B088D847
======
ColinWright
Discussion from two weeks ago - many, many comments:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3900711>

